# Konfiguracja Wifi Broadcom b43 + wpa_supplicant

## 187451

Witam

Pierwszy raz w zyciu probuje skonfigurowac na lapku wifi i cos mi nie idzie. Probowalem zgodnie z podrecznikiem oraz z niektorymi postami na forum, ale nie wiem co mam zle i jak mam to poprawic:

lspci | grep Network: 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

cat /etc/conf.d/net: 

```
### KABLOWY ###

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

### WIFI ###

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"
```

cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf: 

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

ssid="xxxxx"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0=xxxxxxxxxx

wep_tx_keyidx=0

}
```

Jak widac jest to karta Broadcom. Wgralem b43-firmware, b43-fwcutter, netplug i  jakis specjalny modul w kernelu (chyba to sie nazywalo LP-PHY czy jakos tak).

Router mam na WEP.

Bardzo prosze o pomoc.

----------

## Crenshaw

Logi? Oprocz tego masz wpa_cli i mozesz sprawdzic co sie dzieje

----------

## Poe

to było już jakiś czas temu, ale na poprzednim laptopie miałem też tę kartę i z WPA działała mi tylko poprzez ndiswrapper.

----------

## Dagger

1) WEP jest zabytkiem. Jak tylko mozesz zmien na WPA (wep mozna zlamac w mniej niz 10 min uzywajac telefonu komorkowego)

2) BCM4312 dziala bardzo ladnie (z WPA - nie testowalem WEP) jezeli masz odpowiedni firmware na sterowniku b43.

----------

## 187451

Wow, chlopaki dzieki za wielki odzew. W weekend nie mialem czasu sie tym zajac ale juz jestem.

@Crenshaw: jakies konkretne logi?

@Poe: Mam podobnego laptopa, tez Paviliona dv6, zainstalowalem ndiswrappera ale nie mam pojecia co z nim dalej robic.

@Dagger: Wiem, niestety juz planuje od dluzszego czasu to zmienic, ale korzystaja z niego jeszcze dwa laptopy do ktorych narazie nie mam dostepu, a o samodzielnej zmianie ustawien przez posiadacza nie ma mowy. Firmware i strowniki zwiazane z ta karta mam takie jak podalem w pierwszym poscie.

W zasadzie to chcialbym wiedziec czy pliki konfiguracyjne sa w ogole w porzadku. Bo jak wspomnailem pierwszy raz probuje skonfigurowac Wifi a na forum kazdy ma co innego i juz sie zgubilem co trzeba a co nie trzeba. Chcialbym miec pewnosc tez ze mam wszystko wgrane tak, ze problem juz nie siedzi w karcie tylko w konfiguracji. Dlatego jezeli ktos moglby wkleic potrzebne pliki z ktorkim komentarzem to bylbym bardzo wdzieczny.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Dagger

 *eclipsefan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Dagger: Wiem, niestety juz planuje od dluzszego czasu to zmienic, ale korzystaja z niego jeszcze dwa laptopy do ktorych narazie nie mam dostepu, a o samodzielnej zmianie ustawien przez posiadacza nie ma mowy. Firmware i strowniki zwiazane z ta karta mam takie jak podalem w pierwszym poscie.
> 
> 

 

Niestety nie podales ktora wersje firmwaru uzywasz.

Przypuszczam, ze decyzja o zmianie WEP na WPA/WPA2 moze zapasc po tym jak jakis 15letni lepek wlamie sie wam do sieci i po pokasuje troche plikow - tylko dlatego ze moze (naprawde, zeby zlamac WEP nie trzeba miec zadnych wiadomosci - wystarczy male howto ktorych jest pelno na sieci).

Jezeli probujesz ustawic wifi po raz pierwszy, to na Twoim miejscu nie bawilbym sie w wpa_supplicant, tylko uzyl czegos znacznie latwiejszego (NetworkManager lub wicd).

----------

## newfuntek

Spróbuj wpa_gui flaga qt4 przy 

```
emerge wpa_supplicant
```

, genialne rozwiązanie, jeszcze w konfigu /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf dodaj :

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

ap_scan=1

update_config=1

fast_reauth=1

```

Resztę załatwi autodetekcja i zapis do pliku ustawień połączenia, wspominam sam jak mi się sieć odłączała co 5 sekund, aż użyłem tego drania i jednego parametru się pozbył i działa wszystko stabilnie.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## sebas86

 *Poe wrote:*   

> to było już jakiś czas temu, ale na poprzednim laptopie miałem też tę kartę i z WPA działała mi tylko poprzez ndiswrapper.

 To już nieaktualne.  :Smile: 

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
```

 Posiadam dokładnie tą samą kartę i działa bez problemu. Zainstaluj net-wireless/broadcom-sta i net-wireless/wpa_supplicant. Przykładowy plik konfiguracyjny:

```
network={

   ssid="nazwa-ktora-rozglasza-router"

   scan_ssid=1

   key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

   psk="haslo"

}
```

Po instalacji po kolei (interfejs podmieniasz na nazwę urządzenia pod jakim zgłosi się karta sieciowa):

```
modprobe wl

dmesg | grep -E 'wl|Broadcom'

wpa_supplicant -i interface -c /wpa_supplicant.conf

dhcpcd interface
```

Po modprobie powinieneś dostać coś takiego:

```
[37483.619802] wl 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[37485.545568] wl 0000:04:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[37485.545589] wl 0000:04:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[37485.568325] eth0: Broadcom BCM4315 802.11 Hybrid Wireless Controller 5.60.48.36
```

 Powinien także zaświecić się LED od wifi (jeśli posiadasz w lapku).

----------

